# Pam ams live streaming



## Steve (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably more interesting to grapplers but I thought i'd remind everyone that the finals of the Bjj Pam ams are streaming live at the budovideos website.   Right now.  Very good stuff so far.


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn.  Stupid phone.  Posted in te wrong forum.  Can someone move to general ma?


----------

